# My Milking Stand



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

My husband built it for me. The front lifts and gets set with a dowel.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! I never would have thought to use a guillotine type for the head gate!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Hahah! He kept saying "I'm not building a milking stand I'm building a guillotine!!" LOL Look what he made me do....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Your hubby has a great sense of humor!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol. don't hurt yourself!

interesting set-up let us know if if works well


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

lol He made each member of the family pose for a picture in it. He's too funny. Tomorrow I'll try Bella in it and post a pic  I have to go pick up a new feeder for it.


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

looks great!! Gave any thought where the feeding trough will go for the grains?


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Not shown in pic, but it is screwed right in front under where my head is. LOL


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL That is great! how is the guillotine working? Aren't elbows, wrists and thumbs wonderful things? Can't trap you in there!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL Nice, better let him know we all know what he is up too now. He'll get caught. LOL ROFL.


----------

